# Scale Hobbyist



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Just wanted to give a heads up to you military kitters and a tip of the hat to scalehobbyist.com. I've been wanting to score a 1/32 Hobbycraft Sea Fury and they have them for $34. When I can find one on evilbay, they go for at least twice that much. SH always has great deals. Just FYI.


----------

